# Options for dealing with acres of 4' tall grass?



## rootsong (Jun 22, 2008)

We are making our escape to the countryside this summer. We're looking at rental properties in N. Idaho to live in while we search out raw land to purchase later. We are total newbies to this country land search. 

If you found a house that was awesome, but was on 20 acres of overgrown pasture, what would the options be to deal with it? My father-in-law checked out the property for us. He said it's grass about 4ft. tall coming up to just near the house. 

At the minimum I'd want room for my kids to play, and I would be worried about ticks hopping on my dog. I also want to dig out some garden space.

So, options? Grazing animals? Does anything eat 4' tall grass? Mowers? Do any of them cut grass like that? Do they all cost an arm & 3 legs? Scythe? Do you think the grass will just grow right back 5 minutes after cutting it?

Thanks so much for helping me out with this!


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

rootsong said:


> We are making our escape to the countryside this summer. We're looking at rental properties in N. Idaho to live in while we search out raw land to purchase later. We are total newbies to this country land search.
> 
> If you found a house that was awesome, but was on 20 acres of overgrown pasture, what would the options be to deal with it? My father-in-law checked out the property for us. He said it's grass about 4ft. tall coming up to just near the house.
> 
> ...


Find somebody with a bush hog and let them cut it for you. The bush hog will cut it with no problem. Then you can put some animals in their to keep it under control. Grazing animals will not keep it all down so be Prepared to bush hog it at least once per year.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Are you actually asking about 4 foot tall grass, or it is 4 foot tall grass residue from prior years?

A sickle bar mower should lay either down. I'm not real sure how a rotary mower would do on material that all. Tough on the tractor cooling system for sure.

Even one of the two wheeled tractors with sickle bar attachment would work. I had a really old unit and mowed down 4 foot tall material on a place I bought.

If residue, is fire an option?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I agree. I would hire someone to chop it up in tiny pieces while they mow it down. (We do grass that tall with our DR Field & Brush Mower, which I have really enjoy using since 1995; however, ours is a walk-behind. It takes a lot of walking to mow 4 acres; but it chops the grass up nicely, even stacks it to one side for rolling up if you want to keep it.) Once it is mowed, that would be a nice time to walk over the entire 4 acres to find out what the actual shape of your land is like.


----------



## JJFarmer (Mar 10, 2011)

When I first bought the little homestead I rented a brush hog instead of larger equipment. Mainly was because I didn't know the land and you get to know it really quick when you're walking behind a machine. Every rock, dry creek bed, hole, rolled up barbed wire, old fence posts, etc not to mention critters that live in the tall grass, rabbits, snakes, mice, etc. Some of those things you don't want to drive over with larger machinery.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Our tractor and brush hog can mow it easily. That's why we have the tractor. But after it's brushhogged down you can probably keep it down with a lawn mower. One thing to note, if the grass is really tough, the stems will be sharp where they were cut with the mower - watch out with bare feet for a while.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

why spend money to get it down when you can make money getting it down?

Pasture a feeder cow on it. If one isnt enugh put two out there, or 3. whatever it takes


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

If it is a rental, will the land owner do anything about it? It could cost you several hundreds to get it bushhogged by someone who does that kind of work. And they may charge you for damage caused by hidden rocks/stumps/fence wire ect, which you would have no way of knowing about until after the fact. A lot depends not only how tall it is but how thick. I mow 4' stuff all the time that is not as thick as some 1' stuff. It just depends. A Ford 8n and a bushhog can be had for $3000 around here and would handle the mowing for sure plus several other farm chores with the proper implements and if you decide later you need something else, you could probably get most of your money back out of it. Maybe you could get a neighbor to cut it and bale it for bedding or hay if it is not too mature. (If they are familiar with the field and know it is not filled with wire ect) Is it fenced? Will it hold goats/sheep, or just cows? Either way, if stocked heavy enough, they would at least thin it to point where it could be mowed with a rider. If not, it would be pretty costly to fence it just to move to another piece of property. If you wait until late winter (as long as it drains well and won't be a mud pit/or get full of briars) you could probably mow it with a rider with the blade set as high as it will go and only taking 1/2 passes at a time.


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

If it's just meadow grass, I would bale it. I had a pasture like that in Montana years ago, and that's what I did. Grass hay is great.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Most of the 20 acres can just grow it's grass, it matures and dies off in fall, and will come back again in spring. No _need_ to do anthing with it.

If it's too much for a lawn mower near the house, a brush hog on a tractor will take it down well. As suggested, finding a neighbor to do it will be cheaper than buying a tractor & hog yourself, esp on rental ground. A bush hog is a 3-point tractor attachment that is a very sturdy heavy duty lawn mower that can whack off 2-3 inch trees saplings even. It does not produce 'like a lawn' fresh mowing, but it chops down th grass and weeds very well, which after it dries can be handled with a lawn mower from then on.

It's common to want to mow the grass twice a year with a brush hog, controls the weeds and tree brush well.

Note that many people have gotten their tractor or brush hog wrecked mowing in tall grass that is new to them - there are old rocks, big stumps, pieces of metal out there under the grass hiding, and discuss who is responsible for damaged equipment before starting. Some neighbors will say no thank you, don't want my equipment damaged.... Just something to be aware of....

But no need to mow anything more than around the house, just a waste of fuel & money & time. This is out in the country, let it go wild if you aren't using it.

If you want to use it, you would need to fence it, and then put some critters in it. Not sure that is the direction you want to go, temporary fences don't always hole up to livestock well, and wouldn't want to do more permanant fence on rented ground.... Typically 4 foot high grass is a little past it's prime, but many of the bigger or more rugged livestock will still mow it down and use the fiber portion of it, you might need to add a little energy (grains) to their diet to keep them plump.

If it's a more or less level rock free area it could make good hay; but you won't have the tools, and likely at this point in the year it is a tangled mess and a bit past it's prime to be worthwhile for a neighbor to cut and bale it; and we get into th issue of hidden obsticals that will damage the mower or tires. You'd want to set that up when there is still snow on the ground, so the person making the hay can look it over when the grass is short, and cut it when the protien content is high.

Kinda your best set of options (just leave most of it alone, get it brush hogged, or get it fenced and livestock on it), don't know what direction you really want to go with it.

--->Paul


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

Depending where you are, cut and bale is a nice option, as is cattle raising.


----------



## rootsong (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, thank you all so much! What a whole ton of helpful information! You've given me lots to think about, not to mention Google ("_bush hog_??"). 

The entire 20 acres are "fenced & cross fenced for horses" according to the owner. Since my father-in-law is doing the scouting for us & I didn't actually see the property, I don't know anything about the grass itself besides its height. But you have all provided me with great information that will help me know what kind of questions to ask about the grass. Thanks!

My brain wheels are sure spinning. We have so much to learn! THANKS! :goodjob:


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Any horse fence should hold cattle, too. Sounds like you could do some rotational grazing(google that too!) with the cross fencing and raise some nice beef while you are there.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Well, if you already have pretty good fence, then here is some reading on how to deal with a pasture.

http://www.sheepscreek.com/rural/pasture.html

This year, as you are not there yet, and have to deal with moving and other chores I'd assume, it will be hard for you to get anywhere with it. As time goes on, the grass becomes more woody, less energy & protien, so might be good to plan for how you will use it next year? I'd hate to see you get some livestock in August, and thn winter comes along soon and the critters didn't get much out of the pasture really and now look at you to feed them over winter....

--->Paul


----------



## rootsong (Jun 22, 2008)

rambler said:


> This year, as you are not there yet, and have to deal with moving and other chores I'd assume, it will be hard for you to get anywhere with it. As time goes on, the grass becomes more woody, less energy & protien, so might be good to plan for how you will use it next year? I'd hate to see you get some livestock in August, and thn winter comes along soon and the critters didn't get much out of the pasture really and now look at you to feed them over winter....
> 
> --->Paul


Yeah, all that *and* I'm due to have a baby Sept 28th!  Probably should avoid putting too much on my plate. LOL

Thanks for that informative article!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Bush hog mulch it for green fertilizer to reinvigorate the topsoil production.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

What kind of grass?
We have some Canary Grass that livestock won't eat. Find out if you have a pasture/hay ground or a weed infestation.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

We live in E Washington, about 10 miles from N Idaho. I don't know where in N Idaho you are looking for a place, however the whole area has had much more rain than normal this spring, on top of a snowier than normal winter. The grass is tall right now because of the moisture and lack of dry weather to mow. This is not a normal, it is usually not this wet. The grass will have to be mowed as soon as it dries out. It is a fire hazard, and in this part of the country we have wild fires. I would think the owner of the house would have it mowed. If not, a brush hog and tractor will take care of it and you can easily keep it mowed with a good lawn tractor- at least the area near the house. You could pasture the rest of the land if you wanted to. If this year is at all normal, once the rain stops, the grass will grow much more slowly. It will not keep you from having a garden, once it is mowed you will be able to rototil or plow it. If the house is in a rural area you will not want to let small kids or dogs play outside without watching them. You can go long distances without crossing roads in some areas and it is very easy to get lost. There are also coyotes, cougars, bears, and even wolves in some areas. You will need to keep your dogs at home and fenced in, if you want to keep them. There are several Homesteading members in this area, maybe LisainN.Idaho will check in and tell you more.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

haypoint said:


> What kind of grass?
> We have some Canary Grass that livestock won't eat. Find out if you have a pasture/hay ground or a weed infestation.


good point


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Our 4 foot tall grass isn't good for hay. It's already gone to seed and it tough and stemmy. I woudln't go to the expense of baling it if the grass you are talking about it like that. My cows won't go into grass that tall either. I'd walk all over it in looking for hazzards for a brushhog to hit.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

i agree with above have it hayed off or rent a brush hog or some type of large mower to take it down..worth it to have it down, and then after you can keep mowed the areas you want to keep mowed..I mow a large area across our field for access besides our yards


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Is your fil a farmer/rancher up in that area? Ask him what his opinion is because he actually saw it - us HTers haven't seen it so can't really give good advice, and have him askthe owner if he would cut it before you moved there. You might not have anything to worry about..... 
Or just ask around for anyone that wants pasture for their livestock for a few months starting in August. A good sized herd can have that grass gone in no time.....


----------



## AuntKitty (Oct 25, 2004)

Maybe you should ask your FIL to take pictures with a disposable camera (if he doesn't have a digital) and then you could see what kind of grass it is?


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

rootsong said:


> At the minimum I'd want room for my kids to play, and I would be worried about ticks hopping on my dog.


Do not worry about ticks hopping on your dog. If there are ticks, they *WILL BE* on your dog. Fact. You're not going to avoid them if they're there, they are simply a fact of living in an area that has ticks. I know the thought of them is making you all squeamy right now, but seriously, they're not the end of the world. If you have a dog, and live in tick country, it doesn't matter if your grass is 4 feet high, or 4 inches, the dog *WILL* get ticks.



> So, options? Grazing animals? Does anything eat 4' tall grass? Mowers? Do any of them cut grass like that? Do they all cost an arm & 3 legs? Scythe? Do you think the grass will just grow right back 5 minutes after cutting it?


We were in much the same place as you are -- we bought a property that had been empty for 25 years, and the thatch buildup was pretty thick. We bought it in August, and the grass was easily 4 feet high over the entire property.

We hired the local fire department and they came out and burned it off. This had the added benefit of improving the soil and burning off a great deal of the bugs and other nasties. It exposed all of the scrap metal that had been dumped on the property over the years, making it easier to deal with, and we started with a "clean slate", so to speak.

Not to mention that the local volunteer fire fighters got some training in how to deal with grass fires without the danger of dealing with an unknown property. 

Call your local fire chief and see if they offer a similar service. They might charge a small fee for it, but it's worth every penny.


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

haypoint said:


> What kind of grass?
> We have some Canary Grass that livestock won't eat. Find out if you have a pasture/hay ground or a weed infestation.


Cows would eat canary grass pastures if they were cut off and new growth came, probably wouldn't make good hay at this point. Probably not canary grass though as we have some thats about 7' tall right now not 4'!


----------



## dragonfly65 (Sep 29, 2002)

If you are renting the owner should be taking care of it (as well as making sure the house is livable) before you move in unless you have made other arrangements with them.


----------



## countryboy84 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sounds like you have found a good little place to me. WIshed I had 20 acres of 4ft grass, it would be going through the roller for hay. But a bush hog is the best thing to get it kncoked down to start with. Would only take 2 days max for some one with a good tractor and hog to do it. even less if they have a big bat wing hog. The walk behind sickle bar mowers will work also but leave the heavey mowed grass covering the ground which can chock the grass some it is not gotten off the field some way. Far as ticks and stuff thats just the country life. where I was going to be putting a garden I would have that big grass plowed under this fall and then plow it again in the spring when you start the garden it would make a lot of good green manure in the soil.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

I use a large oak pallet with some rocks on top, a pipe, and a chain, and pull it behind the tractor. Seems to do an okay job of flattening the grass once it gets really tall (it is over 4 feet here). It seems to keep down the bug level plus riding on the tractor is always fun


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

My 5 acres was soo overgrown and loaded with debris when I got it, I had to use a walk behind weed eater to mow it......

A testiment to how much debris was the row of busted dead riding mowers and push mowers......I tore a couple of blades and spindels up even after cleaning it real good.

Moral of the story is look out for what is hidden under and in tha grass......

A big commercial brush hog might be the best option for a first cut...there is always get some goats as a option.....
:spinsmiley:


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

The DR mower is the very thing to use to get enough cut for a yard. If you can't afford to buy one maybe rent one for a day or two. We have one, (it's not the DR brand but the same thing) you would not believe what that thing will cut.


----------



## melissa78 (Oct 14, 2010)

If you decide to buy a DR, maybe you will get me on the phone, lol! I work here in Customer Service, and if you are reading this, it is because my phone is not ringing, and I look busy while I type this...:whistlin:


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

rootsong said:


> If you found a house that was awesome, but was on 20 acres of overgrown pasture, what would the options be to deal with it? My father-in-law checked out the property for us. He said it's grass about 4ft. tall coming up to just near the house.


Brush hog or a
tractor with mower on back. You could mow it and put up grass hay to be used later too.


----------



## rootsong (Jun 22, 2008)

Geez you guys. I have no idea how I'd make this urban to uber-rural transition if it weren't for all your help! I'm so grateful for all the advice! Thank you so much. Now to sift through my 613 great suggestions.....


----------



## gila_dog (Jun 17, 2011)

Old Vet said:


> Find somebody with a bush hog and let them cut it for you. The bush hog will cut it with no problem. Then you can put some animals in their to keep it under control. Grazing animals will not keep it all down so be Prepared to bush hog it at least once per year.


Good advice. Find someone who cuts and bales hay for people. Then sell it. The hay cutter may know somebody who will buy the whole crop.

Once you have it cut down, then pasture some cows on it. They don't have to be your cows. Make a deal with somebody to let them graze their cows on it in exchange for a nice beef steer. You will probably need to get the fences fixed up first tho.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

1st, if you get the place, have the overgrown grass cut and bailed as this will come in very handy for mulch and compost. You will definitely need it if your going to be doing any gardening.

2nd, once the tall grass is cut, buy yourself a good milk cow and several goats and maybe a few sheep to run on the place. 

3rd, build a chicken coop, if there is not one there, and buy some chickens. Free range them and they will get rid of the ticks and give you a supply of eggs.


----------

